# Which Muzzleloader???



## ltbz71

Want to buy a muzzleloader. Willing to spend 600.00 to 700.00. What would be some good choices?


----------



## alleyyooper

For that kind of money you can get about any thing you want that is mass produced. Decide what you would like a rock lock or an inline. Once you have decided that go to a gun shop and try as many different makes and models to see what you like the feel of or fits you best.
I recommend a 50 cal as most of the componets you will be shooting are normally stock on local store shelves. To get the sabots I use in my 54cal I have to buy mail order as they normally are not on the store shelves and I do not want to be working up a load every time I have to switch a sabot.

 AL


----------



## Mibuckhunter

Find someone willing to get rid of a Austin & Halleck 420 inline. Beautiful rifle's and tack driving accurate.


----------



## alleyyooper

Most people wanting a new gun with the buget defined don't *WAIT OVER A YEAR TO BUY!!!!*

 Al


----------



## maximini14

A TC Omega handles my MZ chores nicely. Also the Triumph, a little lighter w/ a quick remove breech plug, but some states do not allow a break action MZ- go figure


----------



## Jig Master

I have owned both Thompson Center and Knight rifles and have had good luck with both brands. If I were to purchase a new muzzleloader, hands down it would be a Savage. Two reasons I like the Savage are the fast 1in24 rate of twist barrels, and the ability to use smokeless powder. With smokeless powders, there would be no need to clean the rifle bore after each outing. With a fast twist bore, one could shoot heavy bullets without worry of having them not stabilize properly in flight.


----------

